# VDSL100 extrem langsam



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Um mein Problem zu schildern mein Anschluss wurde gestern endlich mal umgeschaltet auf VDSL100, was auch länger gedauert hat aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Laut dem Support  und auch laut meinen Informationen kommen folgende werte beim Router an aber nicht beim PC.
Download 109341kBit/s
Upload 41998 kBit/s

Wenn ich versuche etwas herunter zu laden bzw hoch stimmen diese werte bei weitem nicht mit denen die beim Router ausgelesen werden überein, welche folgende sind
Download 14000 - 34000 kBit/s
Upload  600 - 800 kBit/s

Ich habe schon getestet mit deaktivierter Firewall, Antivirenprogramm und allem anderem deaktiviert was nicht fürs Betriebssystem bzw Internet nötig ist.
Das Netzwerkkabel habe ich auch schon ersetzt durch ein ganz neues und auch mit älteren schon vorhanden getestet.
Habe es schon mit cat5 (6m) , cat5e (5m) und jetzt mit einem neuen cat6 Kabel (10 m) ausprobiert um dieses als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen.
Der Router ist ein Speedport W724V Typ C und heute erst mit dem support ganze 3 stunden  versucht das problem zu finden.
Es wird immer gesagt  die Leistung kommt beim Speedport an aber geht irgendwie nicht heraus zum PC.
Der Speedport hat 4 Netzwerkanschlüsse welche ich alle durchprobiert habe mit dem selbem Ergebniss jedes mal.
Beim Teamspeak nutzen ist mir aufgefallen meine Latenz dort schwank teilweise erheblich und auch ein acketlos tritt vereinzelt auf von bis zu 25%.

Der PC hat ein ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance eingebaut welches Gigabit lan besitzt, das Betriebssystem ist WIndows 7 Home Premium.
Der Support von der Telekom ist mitlerweile ratlos woran es liegen kann da am ROuter anscheinend die Geschwindigkeit ankommt.

Hätte jemand vorschläge woran es sonst noch liegen könnte ausser vielleicht am Router das er diese Geschwindigkeit erhält aber nicht zum PC durchgeben kann?


----------



## royaldoom3 (16. April 2015)

Mach mal ein Speedtest auf "www.speedtest.net".. Ich denke mal, du hast eine Datei über den normalen Browser runtergeladen (IE, firefox oder chrome z.B). Folgendes Problem liegt beim Download über einen Browser. Er kann nicht genug Verbindungen aufstellen das man mit Fullspeed runterlädt, klar funktioniert es manchmal aber in der Mehrheit lädt man leider nicht mit Fullspeed runter. Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Download-Manager zu benutzen, oder wenn du eher am leechen bist zB Cryptload oder jdownloader. Damit erreichst du die volle Geschwindigkeit!

Lg


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Das mit dem Jdownloader habe ich schon probiert um einen langzeit Test zu machen über  die Nacht.
Das Ergebniss war  30 GB an Daten innerhalb von 2 1/2 Stunden herunter geladen wobei die Download rate voll ausgeschöpft worden ist und nur bei 1,5 - (sehr selten und kurzzeitig) 4,5 MB/s.
Da von dir erwähnt hier ein frisch erstellter link zu einen Speedtest.net  ergebniss, habe  Telekom speedtest und Speedtest.net ausprobiert gehabt schon vorher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut dem Mitarbeiter soll beim Speedport alles in ordnung sein aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das, mit der Umschaltung auf Vdsl 100 zog sich eh schon seit dem 31.3 hin.
Es wurde auch schon eingestellt das alle 30 Minuten eine neue DCHP adresse vergeben wird und beim Rechner IPv6 deaktiviert.


----------



## ToAo82 (16. April 2015)

Also vor Jahren war es so, dass die 700er Reihe der Telekom nicht einmal die 50Mbit-Leitung richtig auslasten konnte.
Daher hab ich mir damals direkt nen Router aus der 900er Reihe genommen.

Ne ordentlich 50Mbit-Leitung liefert bessere Werte...


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Der  Router ist ziemlich neu erst ende März erhalten und bin überfragt woran es noch liegen kann wenn beim Router die Geschwindigkeit ankommt aber dann über 10 Meter cat6 Kabel diese nicht weiter gegebn werden können.
Das cat6 hab ich heute extra gekauft um das Kabel zusätzlich zu den andern getesteten auszuschliessen.
Die Leitung ist dermassen instabil was übertragungswerte angeht und vom Upload brauch man garnicht erst reden der ist eigentlich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ToAo82 (16. April 2015)

Früher haben die "kleineren" Router die Leistung einfach nicht verarbeiten können.
Ist kein "Defekt" also solches.. Fällt 80% der Leute wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf...

Ob es heute noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.. Aber möglich ist es.. Evtl. mal über die Gerätemiete nen 900er Router probieren? Vielleicht ist die Telekom auch kulant und sponsert das..


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Bei der Auswahl war kein 900er Modell das 724er war das einzige was dort angeboten wurde für die Leitung als ich es Anfang März gebucht hatte.


----------



## Robstar85 (16. April 2015)

Um die Fehlerquelle weiter einzugrenzen solltest du es mit einem zweiten Rechner testen. Hast du evtl einen Kumpel der mal mit nem Laptop vorbeikommen kann?

Wenn er ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten erreicht wie du liegts wohl wahrscheinlich am Router. Wenn er mit vollspeed downloaden kann liegts an deinem Rechner (Netzwerkanschluss, Einstellungen ...)

Ich hab auch den W724V und meine 50MBit kommen voll an. Meines Wissens nach ist der auch für 100MBit bestens geeignet.
Soweit ich weiss gibt es die 900er Reihe nicht mehr. Das waren auch nicht unbedingt die besseren Router, sondern hatten einfach nur einen S0-BUS für ISDN Telefone und Telefonanlagen. Dafür gibt es jetzt ein Adapermodul für den W724V


----------



## naruto8073 (16. April 2015)

Wenn du noch einen anderen Router zum Testen hast dann probiere es bitte aus. Sonnst würde ich sagen das es am Anbieter liegt und nicht an dir. Die Band-breiten sind wahrscheinlich bei deinen Wohngebiet schon am Limit.  ( Du könntest auch einen VPN Tunnel aufbauen und damit testen ) 
Sollte nach all den Tests trotzdem weiterhin so bleiben dann bestehe bitte auf einen Techniker der bei dir vor Ort eine Messung  macht.


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Leider nein eben getestet mit einem alten Rechner den ich rum stehenhabe, der hat sich aber eben verabschiedet und schreit danach nun auseinander genommen zu werden.
Müsste ich gegebenenfalls mal Morgen schauen ob ich mir einen Laptop von einem bekannten ausleihen könnte für einen kurzen moment.
Ich hatte schon mithilfe von Google nach etwas hilfreichem gesucht und da  Ergebnisse gefunden welche hindeuteten auf das Windows 7 teilweise probleme mit Vdsl anschlüssen hat.
Dachte jemand wüsste vielleicht etwas hier wie ich das Einstellen könnte bzw testen.
Der Rechner hier ist ein Jahr noch nichtmal alt und mit DSL 16.000 waren alleine die Upload werte höher, was ja bedeutet er kann mehr Daten rausschicken als es mir das VDSL im moment erlaubt.
Der alte Router ist aber leider nicht Kompatible mit IP Telefonie oder VDSL100 daher kann ich den nicht zum Test nutzen.

Der Techniker gestern der am Schaltkasten war ( ca 200 Meter entfernt) meinte die Geschwindigkeiten sind in ordnung.
Beim Router selber wird auch angezeigt das dort VDSL geschwindigkeit anliegt mit den schon genannten Übertragungswerten.

Bei Steam updated er grade ein SPiel und maximal angezeigt sind 2,5 MB/s die werden kurz erreicht dann bricht die verbindung ab für 10-30 Sekunden.
Das kann aber an Steam selber liegen da in den letzten tagen vermehrt solche einbrüche bei übertragungen zu spüren waren.


----------



## Robstar85 (16. April 2015)

es gibt für Smartphones auch eine Speedtest.net -App . Vllt hast du ja die möglichkeit das mal zu testen. Selbst damit bekomme ich im WLAN bei mir die 50MBit. Wenn dir die Telekom versichert dass 100MBit in den Router reingehen aber nur 16MBit rauskommen (an Smartphone, mit mehrern Rechnern und Kabeln) KANN es nur am Router liegen. Und auf das Ding hast du ja Garantie.


----------



## Cybertrigger (16. April 2015)

Benutze nur im moment nen altes Handy da ich etwas von Smartphones genug habe.
Hatte als letztes das Samsung Galaxy S3 wo sich der Akku 2 mal verabschiedet hat, daher im moment  keine möglichkeit mit dem SMartphone ein test durch zu führen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. April 2015)

Lade mal bitte hier die größte Datei runter und schau dann mal nach der Bandbreite: Testseite

Danach installiere mal in deinen Browser einen Downloadmanager und lade mal damit die gleiche Datei nochmal. Wenn sich die Downloadrate damit vervielfältigt, dann würde ich auf eine Verbindungsdrossel im DSL-Port tippen.


----------



## Cybertrigger (17. April 2015)

Seit Heute scheint der Anschluss auf einmal korrekt zu funktionieren. Das hier ist der letzte Speedtest von Speedtest.net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine vermutung ist das gleichzeitig noch die DSL 16000 Leitung und die VDSL100 Leitung liefen und dieses ein problem verursacht hatte.
Der Support meinte vorher das dieses nicht der Fall ist aber nachdem nun der Umstellungsauftrag abgeschlossen worden ist und die 16000er Leitung deaktiviert, das merkwürdige verhalten der Leitung behoben ist.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. April 2015)

Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Seit Heute scheint der Anschluss auf einmal korrekt zu funktionieren. Das hier ist der letzte Speedtest von Speedtest.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie? Der Umstellungsauftrag war noch nicht durch? Wieso nächste denn schon ein Fass auf?  So lange der gesamte Auftrag noch nicht abgeschlossen ist kann es sein, das du seitens Provider noch auf dem alten Zugangsprofil sitzt. Und wenn dafür 16 M angesetzt waren, dann laufen die auch bis dahin noch so


----------



## Decrypter (17. April 2015)

> Meine vermutung ist das gleichzeitig noch die DSL 16000 Leitung und die  VDSL100 Leitung liefen und dieses ein problem verursacht hatte.



Das kann auch nicht das Problem gewesen sein, da 
a. VDSL 100 via Vectoring läuft
und
b. der Frequenzbereich von DSL 16000 maximal bis 2 MHz reicht und somit im Gegensatz zu VDSL, egal ob mit oder ohne Vectoring verschwindend gering ist
Auch sollten sich 2 massiv störende DSL Anschlüsse sehr deutlich im Sync bemerkbar machen, was hier ja auch nicht der Fall gewesen ist, da ja das volle VDSL 100 Profil ohne Probleme erreicht wurde.

Die Ursache wird eher an einem überlasteten oder fehlerhaften Server im Telekomnetz zu suchen gewesen sein. Und genau das wurde eben jetzt behoben.


----------



## Cybertrigger (17. April 2015)

DIe Umstellung war soweit durch das alles geschaltet worden war aber noch keine benachrichtigung über Email gesendet worden war.
Gestern der Techniker mit dem ich etliche Stunden am problem suchen war , war am ende auch Ratlos gewesen was der Fehler ist.
Zum grössten teil konnte er auch nicht auf meinen Router zugreifen um die Information abzufragen.

Jetzt geht es wenigstens vielleicht doch noch nen Fehler im system gefunden gehabt der das Problem verursacht hatte.

Das mit dem DSL 16000 und VDSL  am gleichen Anschluss als problemursache war halt nur ne vermutung.
Ich kenn mich da dann nicht so gut aus was genau die Ursachen sein konnten.


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. April 2015)

Ahh ich weiß wo das problem lag, bei VDSL100 wird vorerst auf nur 6 oder 16 mbit geschaltet und danach erst auf die Endbandbreite. Hab da mal was gelesen gehabt von nem Telekomiker. Deine 100k leitung sollte ab heute dann problemlos mit maximalgeschwindigkeit laufen!


----------



## marvelmaster (18. April 2015)

Hm ich glaube nich das es irgendwas mit dem termin zu tun hatte...der router war ja auch mit 100sync. Welcher tarif dahinter steckte ist dem router völlig wurst...ich würde eher von einem pc problem(netzwerk/festplatte) oder routerproblem(netzwerk/anderegeräteim netzwerk/firmeware/defekt) oder baugruppenfehler in der telekom technik ausgehen


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (18. April 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube nich das es irgendwas mit dem termin zu tun hatte...der router war ja auch mit 100sync. Welcher tarif dahinter steckte ist dem router völlig wurst...ich würde eher von einem pc problem(netzwerk/festplatte) oder routerproblem(netzwerk/anderegeräteim netzwerk/firmeware/defekt) oder baugruppenfehler in der telekom technik ausgehen


Das ist nicht richtig. Die synchrone Bandbreite bringt einem garnichts, wenn das Profil im BRAS noch auf 16 MBit/s hängt und dadurch die Datendurchsatzrate auch nur auf 16 MBit/s begrenzt ist. Gerade die Telekom macht das ganz gerne. Sie schalten das maximum, schränken den Zugang aber ein, wenn der Tarif nicht mehr hergibt. Daher ist das nur logisch, das er zwar 100 MBit/s synchron hatte, das Profil im BRAS aber noch nicht umgestellt wurde. Deswegen machen die meisten ISP's auch nichts, wenn der Anschluss bis zum (einschließlich) Umstellungs-/Bereitstellungstag nicht wie erwartet läuft. Ich habe es immer wieder geliebt, wenn sich die Leute schon am Umstelltag beschwert haben. Und am nächsten Tag heißt es dann "Danke für die schnelle Entstörung ...". Gemacht wurde aber nichts


----------



## marvelmaster (18. April 2015)

Habich so noch nie gehört...dachte das profil legt die syncrate fest...und ausserdem is doch komisch das der te zeitweise 45mbit download hatte..nichtoder?


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. April 2015)

Der Anschluss an sich hätte am 31en  schon geschaltet sein sollen, sagen wir einfach mal es gab bei denen diverse probleme.
Der PC wurde auch testweise bei einem bekannten an den 200er Kabelanschluss probiert und lieferte die für seinen anschluss angegebenen Down- / Upload werte.
Am Computer konnte es nicht liegen in diesem fall, naja nun läuft die Leitung mitlerweile auf voller Bandbreite.
Merkwürdig ist das ganze schon erst nachdem diese Umstellung nach dem Server neustart angegeben wurde als erledigt, funktionierte diese richtig.
Das Beste war gewesen bei meinem ersten Anruf wegen der Umstellung am  1.4, der SUpport wunderte sich das überhaupt das Telefon funktionierte und die  noch vorhandene 16.000er Leitung.

DIe Werte warn halt im Downloadbereicht bei dem schon erwähnten max 45 Mbit/s aber danach war die Geschwindigkeit stark eingebrochen.
Der Upload war das merkwürdigste mit den 0,6-0,8 Mbit/s war das sogar schlechter als die vorherige 16.000er Leitung.

Wenn nur die 16000er vorhanden gewesen wäre dann wäre der Download halt nicht weit über  16000er niveau teilweise gegangen, fände ich merkwürdig wenn das so gewesen war.

Angeblich war 3 mal der Schaltkasten defekt 1 mal das Schloss von diesem, 1 mal  falscher Schlüssel dabei.
11 Stunden  die nette Warteschleife gehabt insgesamt, 4 unfähige Mitarbeiter dort die einen für dumm verkaufen wollten.
So etwas wie liegt an Ihrer Netzwerkkarte nachdem man der Person mitgeteilt hat das man schon einen crosstest an einem anderen Anschluss probiert hat und der PC dort wie gewünscht die Down /Upload raten erhält.
Das beste war der Techniker der meinte die Leitung müsste sich erst einarbeiten und würde im laufe eines tages die richtige Geschwindigkeit erhalten.
Meine ersten 3 Störungsmeldungen  waren bei der Online statusabfrage als storniert markiert, sprich war nix passiert.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (18. April 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Habich so noch nie gehört...dachte das  profil legt die syncrate fest...und ausserdem is doch komisch das der te  zeitweise 45mbit download hatte..nichtoder?


Du darfst das DSLAM-Profil nicht mit dem Access-Profil im BRAS  verwechseln/gleichsetzen. Das sind 2 unterschiedliche paar Schuhe 
 Die 45 MBit/s zwischenzeitlich können ein Drossel-/Regelfehler im BRAS  gewesen sein. Denn die synchronisierten 100 Mbit/s waren ja da. Aber  wenn sich der BRAS beim regeln/drosseln der Bandbreite verschluckt,  können auch zeitweise mal ein paar Bit mehr durchhuschen.



Cybertrigger schrieb:


> Angeblich war 3 mal der Schaltkasten defekt 1 mal das Schloss von diesem, 1 mal  falscher Schlüssel dabei.
> 11 Stunden  die nette Warteschleife gehabt insgesamt, 4 unfähige Mitarbeiter dort die einen für dumm verkaufen wollten.
> So etwas wie liegt an Ihrer Netzwerkkarte nachdem man der Person mitgeteilt hat das man schon einen crosstest an einem anderen Anschluss probiert hat und der PC dort wie gewünscht die Down /Upload raten erhält.
> Das beste war der Techniker der meinte die Leitung müsste sich erst einarbeiten und würde im laufe eines tages die richtige Geschwindigkeit erhalten.
> Meine ersten 3 Störungsmeldungen  waren bei der Online statusabfrage als storniert markiert, sprich war nix passiert.


Jaja die Telekomiker 
Die haben einen festen Ablauf bei solchen Prozeduren wie Umstellungen oder Neuschaltungen. Wenn da dann einer der Glieder etwas vergisst, kann sich ein anderer das Fehlerbild nicht mehr erklären. Gerade an der Hotline hat man in den meisten Fällen jemand an der Muschel, der von der Technik kaum Plan hat. Die sind nur dazu da, Standardfragen zu stellen und Störungsmeldungen aufzunehmen. Und die Leute, die man am Telefon hat haben auch kaum Einfluss auf eine Entstörung. Die geben es nur weiter und was hinter der Bühne passiert wissen sie selber meist nicht. So etwas bringt einem als Kunde irgendwann um den Verstand. Aber tröste dich. Das hast du bei allen überregionalen Anbietern  Muss man mit Humor nehmen.

Meine Vermutung ist immernoch, das irgendein Kasper in der Kette vergessen hat, einen Knopf zu drücken bzw. einen Haken zu setzen und dadurch das Profil im BRAS nicht aktualisiert wurde. Alle mit denen du gesprochen hast waren sich aber sicher, das soetwas in ihrem ach so tollen System nicht passieren kann und tappen dann bei der Fehlersuche durchgehend im dunkeln. Ist ein Klassiker


----------



## Cybertrigger (18. April 2015)

Auf Aussagen wie  wir werden sie zurückrufen war mitlerweile schon meine standartreaktion, wenn sie das sagen.
Meistens kahm halt  zum schluss nach dem das geschaltet wurde, ich messe mal ihre Leitung.
Das kann ich auch über den Onlinetest und auch der Router zeigt mir die gleichen messwerte an die die kriegen.
Der letzte Techniker hatte sich wirklich bemüht Einstellungen alle durchgegangen, hier und da was umgestellt davon.
Ich hatte soweit mir möglich die Fehlerquellen bei mir ja eliminiert, ausser halt direkt bei mir in der Wohnung mit einem anderen PC.
Wäre aber schon derbe wenn ich  3 Defekte LAN Kabel hätte und dazu noch nen neues gekauft hätte was defekt gewesen wäre.

Einzig gute was dadurch rum gekommen ist ich habe nun eine Telefon nummer vom support mit welcher ich komplett die warteschlange umgehe und direkt irgendeinen von der Störung dran kriege.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. April 2015)

@Ap0ll0XT: Die BRAS Drossel wäre in der Fritzbox ersichtlich gewesen. Ausserdem nutzt die Telekom keine BRAS Drossel, das tut hauptsächlich 1&1. Dort sind die Vectoring Anschlüsse immernoch auf 102/40 beschränkt. In dem Fall hing wohl irgendwas im System, so eine Umstellung ist komplexer als man denkt.


----------

